# AAACK!! Mom! He's Licking Me!!



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm. Sweat contains more substances than just salt. I notice my boys sometimes lick things they are sniffing. I suspect touching things with their damp tongues activates interesting smells and helps get the scents up into their nasal cavities. Ritter used to go crazy with licking when I got out of the shower. He seemed utterly fascinated by my clean, soap scented legs.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What's the big puzzle about? Everybody knows they lick you because they love you [emoji7]!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

The science experiment seemed pretty simple, like something we could do on the forums and at home with salt water. 

I like to test the dog regurgitation one when I'm cooking food lol. I'll put my face next to Basils to solicit kisses.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Hork. I can’t stand being licked. Phoebe still will get one in now and then but it really does make my skin crawl.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Couldn't resist....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I solicit kisses from Elroy. He's happy to oblige [emoji8][emoji104]


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is not something I encourage, but I have noticed that with Freddy it is a puppy self soothing behaviour. He likes to chew something to send himself to sleep; settling down snuggled up to me in bed I was the obvious thing. Over a few days of my fairly strenuous objections he moderated chewing to licking, and I have now largely redirected that to a soft toy. Sophy licks when she is stressed; as a quick "don't stop what you were doing" indicator; or a more intense "please don't", again very much a gentler alternative to mouthing. I do get licking and nuzzling from both the adult dogs when I come home after an absence, in a display of pack solidarity. 

So by the time you consider context, training, owner preference, etc, etc it seems a field ripe for investigation!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I have trained Evra to wake my SO up with kisses. 

Is it advicable? I don't know 

Does he like it? I don't know 

Does it amuse me greatly? absolutely


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

My cat Jellybean would lick my husband's eyelids if he didn't get up after the alarm went off. My husband thought" it was a weird feeling but he didn't mind". Jellybean only did this to my husband when I was away from home. Both are now deceased and I still get a laugh about it.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Mine tries to lick me more than usual after a shower in the spots I apply moisturizing cream to. Usually on my lower legs/ankles and hands. I use Aveeno unscented, and I have to cover up quick with socks and pants as he can get quite annoying.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Humans just don't get it. You shouldn't change your scent unless you roll in something yummy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don’t like licking on me or the dog doing it as a self-soothing behavior on itself. The latter to me is a possible allergy symptom. That said, if the three of us are tucked in bed, with Buck hogging 3/4 of the middle and I turn my face: slurpee kisses. Ugh!


----------

